# DIY livery and costs in South Manchester/Stockport



## dollymix (13 June 2014)

Hi all, it's possible that I might need to move back to South Manchester for a while after more than 10 yrs away. 

I am therefore out of the horsey loop down there and wondered if people can recommend a nice DIY yard? I'll be based in Heald Green near the airport so any suggestions welcome! 

My absolute must have is decent, safe grazing through summer (suited to a fat-prone welsh D) and some turn out in winter. Would love the usual good hacking, school etc 

Thanks


----------



## sh90 (13 June 2014)

I work in Heald Green and my yard is about 15mins away. lovely friendly yard with great facilities and hacking. If that's close enough pm me and il give you some more info xx


----------



## dollymix (13 June 2014)

Hi - tried to PM but for some reason my PC is showing a grey box where I'd usually type a reply or send a msg? Had to come on via mobile so apologies for any text speak!! 
15 mins is fine.. I drive 20 mins now where I am in Lancashire so it would be closer! 
Thanks


----------



## blackhor2e (24 June 2014)

There are quite a few in that area, one that instantly comes to mind is Dean Valley, based in Woodford. It is a large yard though, but has a website that may be worth a peek at.


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 June 2014)

Would Mottram St Andrews (near Woodford) be ok? I live in Cheadle Hulme so very close to Heald Green and find the drive to the yard I'm on there very convenient, even in post-work traffic.


----------



## Smudgit (16 July 2014)

sh90 said:



			I work in Heald Green and my yard is about 15mins away. lovely friendly yard with great facilities and hacking. If that's close enough pm me and il give you some more info xx
		
Click to expand...

Hi, hope you dont mind me asking, but whereabouts is your yard and what facilities does it have? Is it DIY or does it offer services?
Thanks!


----------



## dollymix (22 January 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			Would Mottram St Andrews (near Woodford) be ok? I live in Cheadle Hulme so very close to Heald Green and find the drive to the yard I'm on there very convenient, even in post-work traffic.
		
Click to expand...

 Reawakening this thread! As it turns out, I'm house hunting in bollington area but will be based between Wythenshawe and then hand forth for work so this area would be good... Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## shadeofshyness (23 January 2015)

I'm on one in Prestbury now. 24/7 turnout in summer and all-day turnout in winter, very friendly people - but no offroad hacking.


----------

